# MD 3060 transmission needs ECU



## vinniek (Aug 3, 2007)

I have a WTII MD 3060 Allison transmission (motorhome) with a fried ECU.   I need to replace this ASAP as we leave August 14th to take grandkids for a long time planned trip to the ocean.  The part number is 29511841 and is programmed to CIN 070011Y0029.   Just found out today it was fried (8-3-07)  Any help or suggestion is appreciated.  Allison wants to completely up grade to modern version but we cannot even get the coach out of storage unless on it's own power.  Have been told that other part numbers will work as long as the key pad will fit on top and it is re-programmed to my unit.  

ALL HELP AND SUGGESTIONS WILL BE APPRECIATED.  Thank you out there!!


----------



## dartcotrans (Aug 6, 2007)

RE: MD 3060 transmission needs ECU

you may want to contact Dartco Transmission in Anaheim, CA...
Their website is www.dartcotransmission.com

Their toll-free # is 800-327-6888


----------

